# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Продолжу свой унылый суицид-дневничок

## Aare

Итак, попробую подвести некий подитог, X-отчёт, так сказать. То есть, сравнить то, какой я была, когда пришла на форум, чего желала и планировала, насколько сильно хотела на тот свет; а также какая я сейчас, чего желаю и планирую и насколько сильно хочу на тот свет. А так же попробую провести кратенький анализ того, что произошло и оценить перспективы.


Когда я пришла на форум, я была:
1. Без работы
2. Почти без денег
3. Очень по этому поводу переживала
4. Я жила у мужчины, у которого не было работы и денег
5. И который также очень переживал по этому поводу
6. Я имела ряд проблем со здоровьем
7. Я хотела сделать себе ряд операций - часть пластических для улучшения внешности, часть для того, чтобы подлечить моё побитое судьбой тело
8. Я была мало зависима от наркотиков и искренне считала, что контролирую их употребление. И что никогда не буду от них серьёзно зависима.
9. Да ведь на тот момент я ни разу в жизни их не колола!
10. Я считала себя слабой и ненужной. Что могу удержать мужчин, только играя в "идеальную девушку"
11. Я была в непростых отношениях с родственникам
12. Я была в тяжёлой депрессии
13. Я не хотела умирать, но чувствовала, что жизнь так и подталкивает меня к суициду
14. Я с оптимизмом смотрела в будущее


А теперь я:
1. Так же без работы
2. Денег всегда не хватает, но, если так подумать, у меня никогда в жизни не было столько денег
3. Периодически я переживаю по этому поводу. Но вообще я удовлетворена своим финансовым положением.
4. Потому что я всё также живу у мужчины, но сейчас работа и деньги у него есть
5. И он хоть и переживает порой, что денег мало, но на самом деле он большой молодец, я им горжусь и  люблю его
6. Поимев на время ещё вагончик проблем со здоровьем, на данный момент я таки чувствую, что сейчас я в неплохой форме. А ещё я похудела на 10 кг, и считаю, что я - прелесть)
7. Операции я частично сделала, частично не сделала. Но главное, желаемого результата так и не получила. И по этому поводу у меня добротная такая апатия. Я не знаю, хорошо это или плохо, но меня эта проблема уже как-то и не особо заботит.
8. Зато теперь я жжёная наркоманка. Но и это меня как-то не особо заботит
9. У меня не осталось вен ни на руках ни на ногах. Поэтому снова перехожу на назальное употребление. Мне кажется, иногда у меня после занюхивания покалывает в правом ухе. Интересно, что будет дальше.
10. Я считаю, что меня нельзя не любить, настолько я хороша во всех отношениях. Право, я великолепна
11. Отношения с родственниками пробили новое дно. Они настолько глубоки, что скоро увидят ядро земли.
12. У меня нет депрессии
13. Смерть и жизнь - обе кажутся мне заманчивыми перспективами. Но со смертью столько мороки, что я лучше пока поживу.
14. Я с оптимизмом смотрю в настоящее

За это время я:

1. Я поработала как вол
2. И решила, что домохозяйка - моё призвание)
3. Я завела детей - пушистых котиков. И это одно из самых прекрасных событий, что происходило со мной за всю жизнь.
4. Дважды чуть не умерла от наркотиков - один раз случайно, второй раз специально
5. Много раз хотела себя убить
6. Но попробовала только один раз
7. У меня ничего не получилось. Но мне так понравилось, что я хочу как-нибудь попробовать ещё раз
8. На всякий случай, приказываю всем долго жить

----------


## Sebastian

Подумаешь, денег не хватает. У тебя их всяко больше, чем у меня, раз позволяешь себе _мажорный_ кокаин.

Первая фундаментальная экономическая аксиома гласит: потребности общества безграничны, полностью неутолимы. Непрерывное развитие потребностей по мере их удовлетворения принято называть законом возвышения потребностей.

----------


## Aare

> Подумаешь, денег не хватает. У тебя их всяко больше, чем у меня, раз позволяешь себе _мажорный_ кокаин.


 Эх, пойми, Карлсон, не в кокаине счастье!)

----------


## Кошка Василиса

А муж тоже на коксе?

----------


## Aare

> А муж тоже на коксе?


 Нет, у мужа свои проблемы, но по коксу он, по  счастью, так с ума не сходит, как я.

----------


## Кошка Василиса

Значит у вас взаимопонимание. Жизнь можно сказать прожита не зря.

----------


## tempo

Aare, с наркотой так трудно завязать?

Я (теоретически) знаю, что почти невозможно с в/в.

----------


## Aare

> Значит у вас взаимопонимание. Жизнь можно сказать прожита не зря.


 Да, с мужем у нас тихая семейная идилия)




> Aare, с наркотой так трудно завязать?
> 
> Я (теоретически) знаю, что почти невозможно с в/в.


 Да можно в общем-то. Вопрос - зачем? Моя жизнь лучше без наркотиков станет что ли? Чем лучше? Что я в этой жизни такого не видела, ради чего стоит бросать?
Но вообще с в/в я и так почти завязала) И вообще стараюсь минимизировать употребление. Иначе скоро ко мне может постучаться пушной полярный зверь в образе отказавшей печени или ещё чего-нибудь такого.

----------


## tempo

Спрос порождает предложение, а спрос "что делать?" - ответ.

Или ты хочешь тихо доуголбить всё что осталось? Что-то я не верю в умеренно пьющих бывших алкашей и умеренно нюхающих бывших наркоманов.

----------


## Nabat

Льются слова, утекают в песок, 
крутится мельницы колесо.
Все перемелется, вытечет сок, 
ничего не изменится.

----------


## Aare

Tempo, я сейчас хорошую сцену в фильме видела. Девушка сварила хмурого, поставилась, начала танцевать и застрелилась. Неожиданно было.
Ах да, о чём это я. Да, конечно надо бросать, ты прав.

----------


## tempo

Aare, я ж ни разу ни в смысле "будь паинькой и делай как скажу" )

Хорошо, что по жизни есть мелкие бонусы, типа "сбросила вес", "котики" и т.п. Но ведь важно и то, чего нет, чего с собой НЕ делаешь.

----------


## Aare

Tempo, ты добрая душа) Я постараюсь что-нибудь с этим сделать, чтобы ты не волновался)

----------


## tempo

OK, Aare, мне вредно волноваться - я начинаю видеть странное, а потом кусать прохожих )

Но вот эта темка... общий смысл её "а @бись оно всё конём!", тогда как все пути открыты, хочешь, я устрою тебя в монастырь? ))

----------


## Aare

Я думала про монастырь) В христианского бога я не верю, поэтому смысла идти в христианский монастырь не вижу. Думала про буддийский. Узнавала, оказывается, где-то в Таиланле, Бирме и ещё каких-то азиатских странах, есть женские буддийские монастыри. С одной стороны идея заманчивая, с другой стороны, я ведь и не буддист) Да и потом, я уже и не хочу туда. Мне хорошо в моём болотце. Пока что)

Темпо, а зачем ты кусаешь прохожих?

----------


## tempo

а зачем ты употреблЯешь..?

монастырь на самом деле - далеко не такое тихое безмятежное место, ведь люди-то там откуда берутся?

----------


## Aare

> а зачем ты употреблЯешь..?


 Хочется




> монастырь на самом деле - далеко не такое тихое безмятежное место, ведь люди-то там откуда берутся?


 Разве люди идут в монастырь не для того, чтобы посветить себя религии? Или ты думаешь, монастырь - это санаторий для суицидников?

----------


## tempo

Не все идут для того, чтобы посвятить себя. И всем, даже баганапрострелдушимолькам, тоже _хочется_ - кому чего.

Подковёрная грызня и сплетни - обычное дело, и даже более интенсивное, потому как телевизора-то нет.

Лишь очень немногие работают над душой.

----------


## Aare

Tempo, тогда зачем идти в монастырь, если не ради "духовной жизни"? Не ради сплетен же и потковёрной грызни? Тем более, зачем мне туда идти, если я неверующая? Это вопрос без всяких подвохов. Ты мне предложил эту идею, и теперь мне хотелось бы услышать более или менее развёрнутый ответ на тему того, зачем это может быть нужно людям, и лично мне.

----------


## Кошка Василиса

Да в монастырь и не примут даже. Особенно в буддийский. Для этого надо быть просветленным.

----------


## Aare

Да не, просветлённой то наверное быть не надо для того, чтобы попасть в монастырь) Но вот буддистом быть конечно очень желательно.

----------


## tempo

Монастырь - очень поляризованное место. Не все ведь грызутся под ковром, кто-то реально среди говна чистит, оттачивает и полирует свою душу.
Я лично знаю таких людей.
А кто-то чинит свою поломатую, как это было у меня. Кто-то остаётся, кто-то нет.
Я не могу поверить в бога-личность.

Но, Aare, там будут невозможны наркотики, мне кажется, это твоя основная проблема, так? Она ведь рано или поздно выстрелит, скорее - рано. Умеренное потребление кокаина и в/в - это сказка.

Там можно пересидеть, пока не наработаются причины жить.

В бога можешь не верить и даже об этом сказать. Не знаю, как буддисты, но православные, в общем, терпимы к неверию.

----------


## Aare

Я не понимаю, с чего ты взял, что я вообще хочу отказываться от них)
В монастырь я когда-то малодушно хотела потому, что была депрессия, и, видимо, хотелось ничего не делать и не думать о своей жизни. А не для того, чтобы там "перекумариться")) Да, я отдаю себе отчёт, что наркотики - крайне вредная для здоровья штука. Но пулю в лоб то я хочу пустить не от них. Наоборот, до поры до времени наркотики - своеобразный такой антидепрессант.
Как ты предлагаешь решать проблему желания пули в лоб? Тоже монастырём?

----------


## tempo

Я думал (и пока продолжаю), что значительный компанент проблемы - всё-таки наркотики. Это как одалживать под 70% годовых на покупку штанов - в итоге-то минус, в данном случае, минус жизнь.

Монастырь, конечно, не панацея, боже упаси от религиозной пропаганды. Это, скорее, один из способов остановки жизни.

Я не знаю, почему ты хочешь пустить пулю в лоб (кстати, это не лучшее место  :Smile:  ).
Почему?

----------


## Aare

> Я думал (и пока продолжаю), что значительный компанент проблемы - всё-таки наркотики. Это как одалживать под 70% годовых на покупку штанов - в итоге-то минус, в данном случае, минус жизнь.


 Да так ли она ценна, жизнь то моя. Иногда думаю, так уж поскорее бы на тот свет) А ты ещё говоршь лечиться, монастыри какие-то. А в итоге зачем мне всё это?




> Монастырь, конечно, не панацея, боже упаси от религиозной пропаганды. Это, скорее, один из способов остановки жизни.


 Ну вот и я думаю, что он не панацея. Ну убегу я от себя на несколько месяцев в монастырь, например. Потом вернусь. И что, сразу автоматом получу ответ на вопрос "что делать со своей жизнью"?
Что мне даст монастырь? В бога я не верю. Неужели расписание, скудное питание и коллектив немного тронутых головой тёток как-то радикально-положительно повлияет на мою жизнь? Очень сомневаюсь.




> Я не знаю, почему ты хочешь пустить пулю в лоб (кстати, это не лучшее место 
> Почему?


 Да сложно сказать. Не вижу мотивации к дальнейшей жизни. Не вижу перспектив. Не верю, что смогу справиться со всеми проблемами, даже пробовать не хочется. И потом, мне ничего не хочется делать, я не могу найти сферу деятельности, где я могла бы зарабатывать или реализовывать себя профессионально - всё, что бы я не придумала по этому поводу, всё отталкивает меня аж до тошноты. 
Вот пока живу у парня, вроде нормально пока живу. А что-то менять - нет ни сил, ни желания, ни мотивации, ни перспектив. А так то я живу и вполне себе довольна, пока очередное какое-нибудь дерьмо в жизни не случилось. А дерьмо какое-нибудь может произойти в любой момент)

----------


## tempo

Вопрос - зачем? - есть, а ответа нет.

Но есть два несомненных факта: 1) мы живём 2) мы умрём. И вопрос - зачем?

Мне кажется, ответ на него - где-то далеко, и не виден. Но я хочу его знать. И идти к нему приходится наугад, наощупь, на звук. Как же мне сейчас знаком такой способ передвижения )

Когда мне становится совсем херово, я перестаю осматривать нерадужные горизонты, и переношу всё внимание на тщательную отработку повседневности. Это - моё основное занятие.
Но иногда, иногда... и я стараюсь как можно чаще включать это "иногда" в жизнь.

Меня моя работа тоже иногда отталкивает до тошноты, и тогда я извлекаю из неё ... назовём это "тренинг эффективности". Я делаю её наилучшим образом. Это - тоже мативация.

Просто однажды я сказал себе, что сдохну стоя, и мне это очень помогает.
Вот такой Mein Kampf  :Smile:

----------


## Aare

> Вопрос - зачем? - есть, а ответа нет.
> 
> Но есть два несомненных факта: 1) мы живём 2) мы умрём. И вопрос - зачем?
> 
> Мне кажется, ответ на него - где-то далеко, и не виден. Но я хочу его знать. И идти к нему приходится наугад, наощупь, на звук. Как же мне сейчас знаком такой способ передвижения )


 Ты живёшь потому что хочется или просто потому, что так получилось. И умираешь по тем же причинам. Так вот пока я живу, но могу и умереть. Причём как потому, что захотелось, так и потому, что просто так получилось))




> Когда мне становится совсем херово, я перестаю осматривать нерадужные горизонты, и переношу всё внимание на тщательную отработку повседневности. Это - моё основное занятие.
> Но иногда, иногда... и я стараюсь как можно чаще включать это "иногда" в жизнь.


 Всё-таки я обычно хочу умереть, если мне, как ты это назвал, совсем херово) Но вот один раз было дело, я немножко закинулась *одним небезызвестным обезболивающим*, и у меня остановилось дыхание на какое-то время. И ты знаешь, мне так понравилось умирать, и так назад не хотелось. Я думаю, если умирать так приятно и так тянет, а в то, что в жизни меня ждёт что-то радикально новое и интересное я верю с трудом, то, вот я думаю, почему бы как-нибудь не поддаться снова соблазну кануть в Лету.



> Меня моя работа тоже иногда отталкивает до тошноты, и тогда я извлекаю из неё ... назовём это "тренинг эффективности". Я делаю её наилучшим образом. Это - тоже мативация.


 А что у тебя за работа?
У тебя мужа быть не может, но вот если бы у тебя был, например, добрый дядя, который ежемесячно снабжал бы тебя суммой, например, тысяч в 50 рублей, чем бы ты занялся вместо своей работы?)



> Просто однажды я сказал себе, что сдохну стоя, и мне это очень помогает.


 А я хочу во сне, всё-таки. Ну или в наркотической коме)

----------


## Ваня :)

Если жизнь - в кайф, то можно и пожить.

----------


## tempo

Aare, ты живёшь не потому, что хочется, а потому, что так устроен мир - в нём есть живое, и жить ты начала без своего участия. Точно так же ты умрёшь, хочешь или нет, хоть восемь сердец из других вырежь и себе вшей, как Роефеллер - умрёшь всё равно.

Во время остановки дыхания мысли и ощущения были чёткими и немногочисленными, не как обычный мыслешум в голове?

Будем считать, что мой гипотетический деньгодающий муж )) - это "стабильность". Я бы занялся спокойным копанием в себе _ для баланса каким-то обустройством мира вокруг себя. Видишь ли, я хоть и остропрактичен, но всё-токи, в итоге, хочу странного - того самого "счастья для всех". У меня было время подумать, чего я хочу.
Надеюсь, у меня хватит сил не сорваться в потребительство.

... а, ещё был вопрос о моей работе. Я сейчас работаю дома живой отвёрткой ) пальцы шевелятся,  голова свободна. Бросит пока не могу - не выживу финансово, я ведь снимаю квартиру.
И это, кстати, ещё один потенциальный кирпич, висящий над головой. Ведь никто не жаждет сдать кв слепому, на самых общих по цене условиях, без скидок. Колхозане, хацяшчые пажыць у Мiнску, имеют преимущество в сравнении со мной )

----------


## Aare

> Aare, ты живёшь не потому, что хочется, а потому, что так устроен мир - в нём есть живое, и жить ты начала без своего участия. Точно так же ты умрёшь, хочешь или нет, хоть восемь сердец из других вырежь и себе вшей, как Роефеллер - умрёшь всё равно.


 Ты меня невнимательно прочитал) Я же сказала ты живёшь потому что хочется * или потому, что так получилось*. Да, ты родился, и поэтому  ты живёшь, так получилось уж.  Но если не хочешь жить, ты можешь умереть, не так ли?)  И умрёшь ты также – либо по своей инициативе, либо само собой так получится.




> Во время остановки дыхания мысли и ощущения были чёткими и немногочисленными, не как обычный мыслешум в голове?


 Ничего не было, я отключилась и ничего не чувствовала. И мне это очень понравилось) Но я почти ничего не помню. Затем и вовсе был провал в памяти, будтобы ничего не было вообще. Потом помню, как меня качали в квартире, я очнулась и была как во сне. Тоже ничего не чувствовала, и очень плохо помню, что было. Потом снова отключилась, и пришла в себя только в палате реанимации.  Сначала ничего не думала, потом, когда стала немного соображать, возникла мысль о том, что меня откачали зря.
Хотя именно в данный момент я пока за то, чтобы пожить ещё.  Например, сейчас конец лета, очень много ягод, а ради малины, голубики и земляники точно стоит ещё пожить)




> Будем считать, что мой гипотетический деньгодающий муж )) - это "стабильность". Я бы занялся спокойным копанием в себе _ для баланса каким-то обустройством мира вокруг себя. Видишь ли, я хоть и остропрактичен, но всё-токи, в итоге, хочу странного - того самого "счастья для всех". У меня было время подумать, чего я хочу.
> Надеюсь, у меня хватит сил не сорваться в потребительство.


 А что ты называешь этим страшным словом, которого так боишься – «потребительство»?)
И в какую сторону ты бы копал,  как долго и что накопал бы в итоге? И не надоело бы?




> ... а, ещё был вопрос о моей работе. Я сейчас работаю дома живой отвёрткой ) пальцы шевелятся, голова свободна. Бросит пока не могу - не выживу финансово, я ведь снимаю квартиру.


 Прости, не поняла) А можно как-то более прямолинейно? Мой мозг, видимо, вследствие пережитого разрушительное водействия тяжёлых наркотиков,  иногда не до конца понимает твои мудрёные фразы)

----------


## Кошка Василиса

> Будем считать, что мой гипотетический деньгодающий муж )) - это "стабильность". Я бы занялся спокойным копанием в себе _ для баланса каким-то обустройством мира вокруг себя. Видишь ли, я хоть и остропрактичен, но всё-токи, в итоге, хочу странного - того самого "счастья для всех". У меня было время подумать, чего я хочу.
> Надеюсь, у меня хватит сил не сорваться в потребительство


 Темпо, ну вот я тоже решила забить на работу, чтобы посмдеть дома, покопаться в себе. Взяла больничный. Сижу, ничего не делаю. В результате жизнь превратилась в день сурка. Каджый новый день похож на старый, и ничего не происходит. Что же я делаю не так? И чего искать?

----------


## tempo

Это взгляд под другим вкусовым углом. Мне интереснее тот факт, что вот не было - и есть, а тебе - есть, но можно нажать "выкл".
Но выключить-то я могу, а включить - нет.

Ты отключилась, но, - что-то же ощущало это самое "нравится"?

Потребительство - это жизнь автомата, едящего кду, ощущения и впечатления и т.п.
Мне интересно, что у меня внутри, вот туда и копал бы.

Работа. Я собираю дома отвёрткой из привозимых деталек некие изделия, которые забирают, завозя следующую партию деталек. Зарплата - на карту. Такой рботой оделяются в нашей стране слепые, безногие или безмозглые ))

----------


## tempo

Василиса, не так, наверное, отсутствие привычной стрктуры жизни - дом-работа-магазин, + отсутствие новой.
Сидя не высидишь ничего, ты ж не курица )

----------


## Кошка Василиса

> Василиса, не так, наверное, отсутствие привычной стрктуры жизни - дом-работа-магазин, + отсутствие новой.
> Сидя не высидишь ничего, ты ж не курица )


 Я читала про это. Про день сурка. Рекомендуют выйти из зоны комфорта и делать дела, которые обычно не делаешь. Но все равно же, минуты проходят, часы, дни. 
Бессмысленно как-то.

----------


## tempo

Василиса, ты хочешь влшебную таблетку?
Смысл надо заработать, наверное, усилиями по кго поиску. Многие так и не находят. Билетик входной дорогОй )

----------


## Кошка Василиса

> Василиса, ты хочешь влшебную таблетку?
> Смысл надо заработать, наверное, усилиями по кго поиску. Многие так и не находят. Билетик входной дорогОй )


 что за кго поиск? Не поняла. .(

----------


## tempo

описка.
" ... по ЕГО (смысла) поиску"

----------


## Aare

Tempo, я же не простотак умирала, я вколола анальгетик с наркотическим эффектом, да ещё и в огромной дозе. Я не знаю, было ли бы мне приятно без него и что бы я там чувствовала) Но так я провалилась в какую-то полудрёму. Некоторое из того, что было, я просто не помню вообще, только со слов врачей и моего мужа, который вовремя/невовремя вернулся. Остальное помню как во сне.

Не знаю, что ты такого плохо увидел в потребительстве. Если в меру, то очень даже приятное и интересное занятие.
Василиса, тебе для полноценной жизни нужна ивоя работа? Кем ты работаешь? Тебе нравится твоя работа? Ты в ней видишь смысл? Она тебя развивает?

----------


## tempo

Aare, я часто слвшу рассказы о том, как интересно было посмотреть то-то, съесть то-то, услышать то-то, т.е. потребить. И почти никогда - я СДЕЛАЛ то-то, ПОНЯЛ то-то, УЛУЧШИЛ то-то.
Мне кажется, стремиться побольше пропустить через глаза-уши-кишки, пока жив - нехорошее стремление.

Отсюда и этот безумный туризм, и жратва милиона видов, и шопы на каждом углу.

Как верно заметили Стругацкие, зрелищ мало, даёшь осязалища и обонялища.

Я радикал )

----------


## Aare

А мне кажется, что видеть, слышать и чувствовать - очень хорошо и полезно. Из этого можно извлечь много интересного опыта и пищи для размышления. Главное не превращать всё это в самоцель и не дуиатт, что чем больше видел/слышал/чувствовал - тем лучше.

----------


## tempo

Конечно, можно извлечь, но кто это делает? Ням-ням, "искусство есть искусство есть искусство" (c).

----------


## Кошка Василиса

> Василиса, тебе для полноценной жизни нужна ивоя работа? Кем ты работаешь? Тебе нравится твоя работа? Ты в ней видишь смысл? Она тебя развивает?


 На все ответы нет. А несколько лет назад - ответ был бы "да".Никакого смысла в работе нет. Кроме зарплаты. Работа отупляет, отнимает свободное время и силы. Но сейчас, когда сижу дома, оказалось( что без работы особенно сильно чувствуется, как стремительно утекает время.

----------


## Sebastian

Говорю же тебе, дорогуша, хорошая аватара. Зря отказалась)

----------


## Unity

> Во время остановки дыхания мысли и ощущения были чёткими и немногочисленными, не как обычный мыслешум в голове?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Ничего не было, я отключилась и ничего не чувствовала. И мне это очень понравилось) Но я почти ничего не помню. Затем и вовсе был провал в памяти, будтобы ничего не было вообще. Потом помню, как меня качали в квартире, я очнулась и была как во сне. Тоже ничего не чувствовала, и очень плохо помню, что было. Потом снова отключилась, и пришла в себя только в палате реанимации. Сначала ничего не думала, потом, когда стала немного соображать, возникла мысль о том, что меня откачали зря.
> Хотя именно в данный момент я пока за то, чтобы пожить ещё. Например, сейчас конец лета, очень много ягод, а ради малины, голубики и земляники точно стоит ещё пожить)


 В общем-то, по сути, это и был… 
Проблеск «медитации». 
Изменённого состояния сознания, в коем мы Просто Существуем/Есть — в выключенными мыслями, с всей этой энергией, коя ране потреблялась мыслями… 
И это прекрасно. Ад же начинается опять, когда снова мыслим. 



> Работа. Я собираю дома отвёрткой из привозимых деталек некие изделия, которые забирают, завозя следующую партию деталек. Зарплата - на карту. Такой рботой оделяются в нашей стране слепые, безногие или безмозглые ))


 В своё время был социофобом, после школы шесть лет не выходил из дома, буквально. Впоследствии — бурная социализация и вот уже 15 различных мест труда за последние восемь лет — самого разного диапазона, от копателя могил до офисного клерка. 
И везде — прежнее ощущение безграничного разочарования и пустоты, тщетно убиваемого времени… Ничто «не то»… 
Также что-то там падает на карту — но разве это Жизнь???!
Боже, как же мне понять всех тех, кои живут добровольно?.. Чем они оправдывают жизнь? Что их только держит Здесь?.. 
N.B. Сколь же мы похожи… Все мы, независимо от своих предысторий…

----------


## Unity

> Ты живёшь не потому, что хочется, а потому, что так устроен мир - в нём есть живое, и жить ты начала без своего участия. Точно так же ты умрёшь, хочешь или нет, хоть восемь сердец из других вырежь и себе вшей, как Роефеллер - умрёшь всё равно.


 Миллионы, миллиарды, триллионы раз «ловил себя на мысли» обо том, что, если б только технологии продвинулись к пресловутой пересадке мозга, прежней своей «личности» в оболочку новую — это было бы решением всех своих проблем, разом, в одночасье. Был бы повод действовать по-новому; жить, играючи, а не «играться в жизнь», стискивая челюсти; жить и наслаждаться жизнью…
Но, увы… Каждый «приписан» к посудине, внутри коей и родился.
Ergo, пистолет с одним патроном — лучшее лекарство для сознания…

----------


## Aare

> В общем-то, по сути, это иу был… 
> Проблеск «медитации».


 Такой забористый м*****н, что проблески медитации бывают) Надо сказать пушеру, что качество отличное))
Может это не совсем ясно из описания, но я хотела убиться сильным обезболивающим с ярким наркотическим эффектом. И мне очень сложно отделить переживания по поводу умирания от эффекта наркотика. Поэтому прости, но наверное ты не прав)




> т копателя могил


 О! И как тебе эта работа? Сколько платили? А женщина там сможет работать или нет? Хотя бы просто физически вывезет?

----------

